# Why have a squirrel dog?



## shdybrady19 (Nov 29, 2009)

Im new to squirrel hunting but whats the purpose of a squirrel dog? I can usually see the squirrels in the trees. I want a hunting dog but really cant justify getting a fiest for that reason


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 29, 2009)

Its watching the dog work that does it..If you dont like dogs treeing and watching them work..Its probably not for you..Its a whole lot about the DOG and not the killing of squirrels


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you ever squirrel hunted with a dog?


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 29, 2009)

I havent. I bet its fun as can be. THe only reason I ask is because I plan on getting one dog. And not sure if I want her to be a squirrel dog or a rabbit dog. Knowing hunting a rabbit without a dog is hard ill probably go that route


----------



## Brian Groce (Nov 29, 2009)

If you want quantity with squirrel hunting leave the dog at home.  If you want quality....aka a lot of fun..... take a dog and a kid.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 29, 2009)

Can you dual train an animal?


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 29, 2009)

shdybrady19 said:


> Can you dual train an animal?



Yes, you can train him to tree gray squirrels and fox squirrels...


----------



## willcox (Nov 29, 2009)

if you are gonna stick to one dog you better go with the squirrel dog. one beagle running rabbits aint as much fun as one fiest treeing a squirrel jmo


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 29, 2009)

you know Im warming up to the idea of a squirrel dog. It seems like I have more places to squirrel hunt here too


----------



## Quercus Alba (Nov 29, 2009)

Get you a cur dog and hunt some coon too.


----------



## Corey (Nov 30, 2009)

x2 on the cur for Squirrels and Coons.


----------



## c1blackboy (Nov 30, 2009)

There is alot of good guys on here that would love to have you go on a hunt with them and there dog. You can really see what is about. Watching your little best friend grow up and learn to do what he is bread to do is alot of fun to me. After all they say dog is man's best friend and he never puts you down or tell lies on you. That is a good friend.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 30, 2009)

Im located in Cumming, GA too. I would be happy to take you hunting with my squirrel dog...Just say when.


----------



## 027181 (Nov 30, 2009)

Melvin where are you in cumming i have some dogs if u wanna hunt sometime


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 30, 2009)

It is defenately a dog thing. I love coon hunting for the fact that I love listening to the hounds..maybe thats why I like Blue dogs..got longer to listen. I have heard of curs doing both as well. I look at having a dog to hunt as a hobby. It has been probably atleast a year since we have shot out a coon. Its just doing it thats fun to me. I like it when I can go out for a couple hours and tree a couple coons and go home. Nothing like it. I already said if I ever get to where I cannot go through the woods after a coon hound, I am gonna get a pack of rabbit dogs to occupy my time.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well i decided to get a black and tan. Just because of a good deal. BUt ill take you up on any weekend yall want. I would love to watch the dogs


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 30, 2009)

Man wish you didnt live so far away..we could do some hunting. So tell us more about this B&T..


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 30, 2009)

its some that are for sale on here. the mom is a champion bloodline and the dad was almost a champion. Very cheap and 6 weeks. Already have the smell in there nose for a coon


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 30, 2009)

At the same time I am going to give a shot at tring to train my american bull dog for to go along with us. Not to hunt just incase I need some brute force if i run into a coon or yote.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 30, 2009)

c1blackboy said:


> There is alot of good guys on here that would love to have you go on a hunt with them and there dog. You can really see what is about. Watching your little best friend grow up and learn to do what he is bread to do is alot of fun to me. After all they say dog is man's best friend and he never puts you down or tell lies on you. That is a good friend.



Well I have seen a squirrel dog fib a little about having a squirrel up a tree when he wasn't ready to go home. They aren't above telling a little white lie.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 1, 2009)

atlashunter said:


> Well I have seen a squirrel dog fib a little about having a squirrel up a tree when he wasn't ready to go home. They aren't above telling a little white lie.



 I heard _dat!_


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 1, 2009)

i found a high school buddy who has a cur fiest mix trained for squirrels. Cant wait to hunt him


----------



## olchevy (Dec 1, 2009)

I have been doing a LOT of squirel hunting latley, but I never knew people used dogs.....sounds like more fun to me!


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 1, 2009)

027181, 

I'm located right off Highway 369, about 6 miles from 400...Wallace Tatum Road. Let me know, I'd be happy to go hunting with you sometime.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 1, 2009)

thats funny. Im off john burruss. About a 1/4 mile from leons


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> 027181,
> 
> I'm located right off Highway 369, about 6 miles from 400...Wallace Tatum Road. Let me know, I'd be happy to go hunting with you sometime.





shdybrady19 said:


> thats funny. Im off john burruss. About a 1/4 mile from leons


Looks like we all are neighbors!!! I have 2 feists..The 2 feists will tree us a coon or possum anynight...Yall dont need cur dogs for that


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 1, 2009)

How did you get them to do that? I sure would like to get my black and tan Im getting to do it. But where do yall hunt? I was going to hit dawson forest. Do yall wanna get together and run sometime? I dont have a dog but I can bring the burgers lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2009)

shdybrady19 said:


> How did you get them to do that? I sure would like to get my black and tan Im getting to do it. But where do yall hunt? I was going to hit dawson forest. Do yall wanna get together and run sometime? I dont have a dog but I can bring the burgers lol


I coon hunt mostly and these feists just picked it up from training the coon hound pups..They will tree anything that goes up a tree..Been known to even tree a groundhog or 2!!! Your welcome to go one night with us to the forest..Aint many coon up there at all...Its also only open during coon season and not during the deer hunts..It has no running season outside of coon season..I'm proud you wanna coon hunt but its not a wise choice around here anymore..You'd be better off with a squirrel dog..No private land left to hunt around here FOR COONS..If you wanna run your hounds.You have to get in deer clubs IF THEY WILL LET YA!!!! I have a small fortune tied up in deer leases just to run hounds!! I still dont have as much land as I need to keep a dog sure nuff hunted up..Gets old going to the same ol places night after night!!


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 1, 2009)

See thats what I was worried about. I didnt think there would be alot of places. But I figured I could make weekend trips to middle ga and south ga and camp in the wma's.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 1, 2009)

Have you talked to any of the coon trappers on here and see if you can buy some to release on your land?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2009)

shdybrady19 said:


> Have you talked to any of the coon trappers on here and see if you can buy some to release on your land?


Thats illegal


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah completely just kidding then lol. But really even to release on your land to hunt later. Kind of like stocking a pond lol


----------



## AMMO (Dec 2, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> 027181,
> 
> I'm located right off Highway 369, about 6 miles from 400...Wallace Tatum Road. Let me know, I'd be happy to go hunting with you sometime.


Mack you didn't mention Richards dual purpose dogs they hunt rabbit and squirrel.


----------



## AMMO (Dec 2, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Looks like we all are neighbors!!! I have 2 feists..The 2 feists will tree us a coon or possum anynight...Yall dont need cur dogs for that


You don't need a Walker either.I'm about a mile from Leons myself.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 2, 2009)

ok yeah I live in carriage walk


----------



## housergeorgia1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Quercus Alba said:


> Get you a cur dog and hunt some coon too.



yea i have a cur /redbone mix that hunts coons and squirrel its great you have fun in tha day and night..


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 2, 2009)

AMMO said:


> You don't need a Walker either.I'm about a mile from Leons myself.


You do if you wanna see some sure nuff wild coons like on Dawson Forest..Plus I like one to get out of my light..Something them cur/feist dogs want do When we going? I still wanna see those curs tree one on the Forest..Those easy rd side coons are all gone now I'm almost a mile from leons myself..The opposite direction from you I recken


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 2, 2009)

AMMO said:


> Mack you didn't mention Richards dual purpose dogs they hunt rabbit and squirrel.


I got ol Brownie tuned up..He dont run many rabbits anymore..Hes out of Richards stock..He will probably wanna breed back to him..More than likely the best squirrel treeing dog in the northern half of the county now


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 2, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I got ol Brownie tuned up..He dont run many rabbits anymore..Hes out of Richards stock..He will probably wanna breed back to him..More than likely the best squirrel treeing dog in the northern half of the county now



You need to bring Brownie sometime and let Richard see him hunt.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 3, 2009)

shdybrady19 said:


> Im new to squirrel hunting but whats the purpose of a squirrel dog? I can usually see the squirrels in the trees. I want a hunting dog but really cant justify getting a fiest for that reason



It's just more fun with a dog.  A good little Feist makes a good buddy and hunting partner.


----------



## smackdown51 (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah and if you wanna go rabbit huntin just give a shout. im in cumming too and would be more than happy to take ya along because you need more than one dog really to run a rabbit.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 3, 2009)

Will do jonathan. I planned on getting a rabbit dog but couldnt get two


----------



## smackdown51 (Dec 3, 2009)

do i know ya buddy?


----------



## AMMO (Dec 3, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> You do if you wanna see some sure nuff wild coons like on Dawson Forest..Plus I like one to get out of my light..Something them cur/feist dogs want do When we going? I still wanna see those curs tree one on the Forest..Those easy rd side coons are all gone now I'm almost a mile from leons myself..The opposite direction from you I recken



These cur dogs are meat dogs there not to ashamed to tree a possum I just want shoot it out to them.Last weekend I got ready to go and my 2 year old crossed dawson forest road and the garmin lost him at 935 yards so I had to load up and go out clark rd to get with in 200 yards of him and go in and get him.He wasn't even chasing a deer because he is open on track and he went out silent.He is acting more and more like the walkers I use to hunt.We will have to cutem loose some time and see if we can tree something it might be a possum because these culls I'm hunting are not picky.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 3, 2009)

AMMO said:


> These cur dogs are meat dogs there not to ashamed to tree a possum I just want shoot it out to them.Last weekend I got ready to go and my 2 year old crossed dawson forest road and the garmin lost him at 935 yards so I had to load up and go out clark rd to get with in 200 yards of him and go in and get him.He wasn't even chasing a deer because he is open on track and he went out silent.He is acting more and more like the walkers I use to hunt.We will have to cutem loose some time and see if we can tree something it might be a possum because these culls I'm hunting are not picky.


Hey aint no shame in treeing a possum! I may have treed one this year myself..As far as a cur or feist goes..They get all possums shot to them  My feist want go that far..I can hunt them here at the house outta the truck..May go tomorrow night and try and get shady a coon skin...


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 3, 2009)

i sure would appreciate it. Whats your favorite beer? We can do trade.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 3, 2009)

shdybrady19 said:


> i sure would appreciate it. Whats your favorite beer? We can do trade.


Dont drink..You want owe me anything


----------



## AMMO (Dec 4, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Hey aint no shame in treeing a possum! I may have treed one this year myself..As far as a cur or feist goes..They get all possums shot to them  My feist want go that far..I can hunt them here at the house outta the truck..May go tomorrow night and try and get shady a coon skin...


Good luck I hope you get one down.I'll probably battle my way through the (blizzard )in the morning and take my young dog up to Nimblewill I think Richard may go with me if the wind stays down we might find a squirrel or two if we don't get snow blinded.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 4, 2009)

Didnt get one tonight..Made a den tree and could not get treed again..Must not have been moving..I walked around a good bit and shined and saw none setting up either..Brownie did get to chase a few deer though!! I'll try again tomorrow night Shady..


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 4, 2009)

by all means take your time. I appreciate the effort


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 6, 2009)

olchevy said:


> I have been doing a LOT of squirel hunting latley, but I never knew people used dogs.....sounds like more fun to me!



Try to make it to the youth hunt in January! Bring a kid or two,and I guarantee you'll enjoy watching the kids and the dogs work together.


----------



## duke7581 (Dec 6, 2009)

another option is the german bred dachshund or teckel they are very versatile.Rabbits,coon,foxes,boar,squirrels and great for tracking wounded game.

www.yooperstracking.blogspot.com


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 11, 2009)

Well one good thing about having a dog is you could hunt him a lot since seasons in almost 7 months.


----------

